# Cant get Free BSD 9.0 too install in virtual box please help



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.0 in virtual box and I keep getting this message

```
Error while Extracting ports.txz
Can't create 'usr/ports/net/p5-Net-ext/pkg-plist
```
 x( I really want to start using FreeBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

How big is the disk for the VM?  The FreeBSD 9.0 installer created filesystems with too few inodes on small drives.  Or there just might not be enough space.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you dear sir or madam you were very helpful. I have an 80 GB drive, the original partition was 2 GB. I increased it to 10 GB. Installed fine, runs now but I am missing something. I just get a shell with command prompt. Would anyone be so kind as to tell me how to get a GUI so I can get to KDE or Gnome.
Thanks much :e


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

The command line is the FreeBSD interface.  However, X can be installed if needed: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html.

Just installing PC-BSD is easier.


----------

